# Cranberry Turkey Stir Fry + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Nov 11, 2002)

CRANBERRY TURKEY STIR-FRY 
Diabetic Exchanges 
Serves: 4..... Stir-Fry 

2 garlic cloves, minced 
1 T. canola oil 
2 c. julienned carrots 
2 c. uncooked turkey breast strips 
2 c. julienned zucchini 
1 c. canned bean sprouts 
1 can (8 oz.) jellied cranberry sauce 
1/3 c. apple juice 
1/4 c. reduced-sodium soy sauce 
1/4 c. cider vinegar 
1 T. cornstarch 
1/4 c. cold water 
4 c. hot cooked rice 

In a non-stick skillet or wok, stir-fry garlic for 30 seconds. Add carrots; stir-fry for 2 minutes. Add turkey, zucchini and bean sprouts; stir-fry for 3 minutes longer. Combine the next 4 ingredients; stir into skillet. Bring to a boil. 

Combine cornstarch and cold water until smooth; gradually stir into skillet. Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 1-2 minutes or until thickened and bubbly and turkey juices run clear. Serve over hot rice. 

Nutritional Analysis: One serving (1 c. turkey mixture with 1 cup rice) equals: 530 calories…10 gm fat (2 gm saturated)…55 mg cholesterol…696 mg sodium…83 gm carbohydrate…5 gm fiber…26 gm protein ++++ Exchanges: 3 starch…2 lean meat…2 fruit…1 vegetable


----------

